# Goats when get wet with the rain



## danielburns271 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have goats but still dont have a shelter where I can cage them, does  rain affect their health?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2012)

It can. Goats are susceptible to pneumonia. However I think it depends on your goats and what kind you have. The Kiko's (belong to my farm partner) have shelter , simple shelter, but they hardly ever use it unless it is a very hard rain. They stay out in all kinds of weather. They were bred for these conditions, they are more "feral" like. My ND's and Lamancha hate the rain and will run for shelter if there is 1 drop of rain. 

You can build a simple inexpensive shelter with cattle panels and tarps for something temporary, or something you have to move often. I think that will also depend on the region you are living in and the kind of weather you have. If you are in the midwest or the North you would definitely need something more substantial.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 25, 2012)

As above. 
And also, it's against animal humane laws to have no appropriate shelter for them.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 25, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> It can. Goats are susceptible to pneumonia. However I think it depends on your goats and what kind you have. The Kiko's (belong to my farm partner) have shelter , simple shelter, but they hardly ever use it unless it is a very hard rain. They stay out in all kinds of weather. They were bred for these conditions, they are more "feral" like. My ND's and Lamancha hate the rain and will run for shelter if there is 1 drop of rain.
> 
> You can build a simple inexpensive shelter with cattle panels and tarps for something temporary, or something you have to move often. I think that will also depend on the region you are living in and the kind of weather you have. If you are in the midwest or the North you would definitely need something more substantial.


x2

It does depend on your location, the weather, and what kind of goats you have. It is best to have a shelter that they can escape rain and snow, harsh winds and stay dry inside it. A goat shelter doesn't need to be the greatest thing you've laid eyes on but it should do those three things.


----------



## pdpo222 (Nov 25, 2012)

We had one of those aluminum sheds 10x12 that got ruined in a bad storm.  We used that base and built the goats house on that.  We only have 3 goats so it works out fine.  Also have room to add on.  The does live in a big area and the buck has his own stall.  Will add on a buck house this summer.    Still have enough room for feed, minerals  10 bales of hay etc.  Have to store the rest of the hay somewhere else, but that will be fixed this summer too.  But at night I know they are dry, safe, and warm.  That is all I want.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 26, 2012)

It is my understanding that goats have a difficult time maintaining their body temperature when wet.  Being wet in the cool weather would be difficult and probably bring on the sniffles.  Doesn't have to be an elaborate shelter, but should keep the rain drops at bay--How about a tent for now while building some sort of permanent structure?  We had to relocate 4 goats while building a new pen during the heat of the summer. Made tents by putting heavy panels together for a three-sided structure, wiring over top, then covered with a canvas tarp.  They loved it and looked like safari goats.


----------



## Obaisshah (Nov 29, 2012)

danielburns271 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I have goats but still dont have a shelter where I can cage them, does  rain affect their health?


You need a proper goat shelter to protect your goats from the wind, rain and snow. A goat that gets wet will certainly become ill. A wet goat in the wind will also affect the health of other goats, making them sick. And a key issue to remember is that goats easily get pneumonia if wet and cold, and pneumonia in a goat is a swift killer. So it should be taken to heart that goats need shelter. But if you don't have a shelter for them, you better arrange for one asap. Besides shelter, provide your goat with feeds and supplements from good brands such as surefed, to make sure they stay healthy.

---


----------

